# Interpreting Ilkka's chart



## FidelitySeeker (Sep 4, 2009)

I wasn't sure where to post this. the archived subwoofer forum only has tests, so I'll post here.

Please point me to a reference for interpreting the "group delay" and "spectral decay" charts. I have some ideas on the group delay chart, but the spectral decay has me totally miffed!:huh:

Thanks!


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

I'd be interested in hearing this as well, as these two measurements I find difficult to understand. E.g., how does the PB13 in sealed vs. say 15hz versus say the F113 compare for these two?


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Have you seen this sticky at the top of the subwoofer test area?

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/subwoofer-tests-archived/971-subwoofer-tests-explained.html


----------

